# Division



## Almafeta (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone kept a list of which artists are going to FA, and which artists are going to AF?  I can't keep them all straight...


----------



## Kuma-Kun (Aug 1, 2005)

*Yup.*

Over on the AF forum is a thread where people state if they wish to be ported. Here's the list of who has opted for this so far;

http://www.gerbilfat.com/hosted/artfu%20users.txt

I'm not sure how often this is updated.


----------



## Myr (Aug 1, 2005)

I know I'm personally going to try both and see which one I like better and stay there (or drop off both). I don't know yet. I know I'm far from the only one doing this so take this option into consideration if you decide to pick sides instead of be neutral.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 1, 2005)

whats the AF? I honestly have only heard of it in the acronim form. duno where it is or what it is. I'de asume its a FurAfinity clone...


----------



## Suule (Aug 1, 2005)

AF = ArtFu. A rival Art Gallery that is  currently in the making by Arcturus and his team. Although it seems that anocrym or the name will have to change due to the legal manners that arose with ArtFu.com .


----------



## Urbskie (Aug 1, 2005)

*AF forum link?*

hey im just curious to see whats happening on the other side. keep in mind im pretty much stayin out of all this. i just wanna know if any of you have a link to their forum.


----------



## ledgema (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm probably one of a few that are still active over at DA for now.  I'll definately still stay with FA once the site is back on line.  I wouldn't mind giving AF a try, but for now I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## Kuma-Kun (Aug 1, 2005)

*Oh noes! Internets lawyers...*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> AF = ArtFu. A rival Art Gallery that is  currently in the making by Arcturus and his team. Although it seems that anocrym or the name will have to change due to the legal manners that arose with ArtFu.com .



There were no legal matters. After choosing ArtFu.net, it was brought to their attention that there was already an Artfu.com. Inkninja, the person running the .com asked Arcturus to change the name. At first Arc didn't see a need to change. They were .com, we were going to be .net. Ultimately, there was no legal question, it was just a matter of doing what was right by the pre-existing site. He had no legal crap he was throwing around, he simply asked that the site be named something else. And so it shall. Arcturus has consistently been listening to his users, and nobody wanted to start the site with the bad karma of using a name someone else already had.

Sometimes people do the right thing because its the right thing. Not just because you throw the law of teh internets at them.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 1, 2005)

And some times the law has to be thrown at them so they do the right thing..


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

Bad karma already happen sense AF started. The keep having probs and Name prob was biggest.
Arcturus didn?t want  change name because he thinks it cool and He hasn?t listen to User far as I seen on there forum for there site.


----------



## Myr (Aug 2, 2005)

I seem to recall this had something to do with cybersquatting and copyright/trademark infringement possibilities in a chat made hours before the name change was announced. The name change, new name, and suggestions from the user base has been ignored and the defacto admins have had to come to a decision that's a secret. Why would you want to keep something that important a secret, especially when you're trying to please users? I personally hate secrets unless they're gifts, and a name is not a gift  except perhaps at birth. From what I'm seeing the number of artists and quality of those wanting to have their accounts ported has given AF an ego. To be fair though, at least they have a server, style, and coders.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> I seem to recall this had something to do with cybersquatting and copyright/trademark infringement possibilities in a chat made hours before the name change was announced. The name change, new name, and suggestions from the user base has been ignored and the defacto admins have had to come to a decision that's a secret. Why would you want to keep something that important a secret, especially when you're trying to please users? I personally hate secrets unless they're gifts, and a name is not a gift  except perhaps at birth. From what I'm seeing the number of artists and quality of those wanting to have their accounts ported has given AF an ego. To be fair though, at least they have a server, style, and coders.


why would the keep something that important a secret?Because Arc afraid someone come to him and say that?s someone one else Idea.
Arc far as I can tell need reality check from this Ego Trip.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
There server, style, and coders havening little in fights... Arshes Nei one I seem have Ego problem.
There qualified but the yet don't act there ages far as I can tell ya.
From all there and way there reacted to things.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 2, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> I seem to recall this had something to do with cybersquatting and copyright/trademark infringement possibilities in a chat made hours before the name change was announced. The name change, new name, and suggestions from the user base has been ignored and the defacto admins have had to come to a decision that's a secret. Why would you want to keep something that important a secret, especially when you're trying to please users? I personally hate secrets unless they're gifts, and a name is not a gift  except perhaps at birth. From what I'm seeing the number of artists and quality of those wanting to have their accounts ported has given AF an ego. To be fair though, at least they have a server, style, and coders.



I'm beginning to think AF is setting high expectations that they won't be able to meet.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

WHPellic AF has been setting there Expectations to high from start far as I seen.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 2, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> why would the keep something that important a secret?Because Arc afraid someone come to him and say that?s someone one else Idea.
> Arc far as I can tell need reality check from this Ego Trip.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



To me, Arshes is the self-proclaimed "spokeswoman for Arcturus" and quick to defend him/her/it/whatever freakin gender Arcturus is.

Nobuyuki is a wannabe "whistle-blower". He was always reporting on revealing in-fighting behind the scenes on FA.

They said they didn't want to see FA end the way it did. Somehow, I get the feeling that that is exactly what they wanted to happen. 

Plus, having Weasel on their team really evaporates my trust in them.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 2, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> WHPellic AF has been setting there Expectations to high from start far as I seen.



Whatever you do, DON'T call AF a furry site. I guess that really pisses Arc off.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> keohyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter whatever it is, AF going coaster a furry site.
Alot furry artist are porting there.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

To me, Arshes is the self-proclaimed "spokeswoman for Arcturus" and quick to defend him/her/it/whatever freakin gender Arcturus is.

Nobuyuki is a wannabe "whistle-blower". He was always reporting on revealing in-fighting behind the scenes on FA.

They said they didn't want to see FA end the way it did. Somehow, I get the feeling that that is exactly what they wanted to happen. 

Plus, having Weasel on their team really evaporates my trust in them.[/quote]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The pretty much wanted to have power and one way was to end Fa.
And there pretty sucking up only there going get it.
Plus I didn?t have any trust at for AF from begging


----------



## Myr (Aug 2, 2005)

Like I've said before, I'm going to try both and wait to see how this plays out. I have a bad feeling FA won't get back up and won't be able to afford to stay up while AF will get up, be active for a few months, and then die off because the "cool-factor" has gone (much like the UT2004 mod UTXMP which started off with high expectations and energy, kept secrets, acted weirdly, released a beta, and has practically abadoned the project after waiting months for a patch that doesn't fix anything).

I don't like Admins with egos. That's one of the many reasons I left DA and never even got to do anything with my SA account. FA looks like it's going to go down this road too. I'm shocked at the content of their forum and how long some people over there can continue to play the drama blame game. And I have no idea what's to become of FA.

So I'll just go learn PHP for myself and see what happens in a few months/years.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

The drama blame game still going on AF boards. I don't even think Af even go online with all this probs.


----------



## Suule (Aug 2, 2005)

To me this whole drama blame game, resembles the populistic pre-election promises. Arc uses the same languge as populists in order to fool people into thinking he will make a better site. All their actions must remain hidden for the curtain not to fall, and reveal their incompetence.  

The problems that are arising are because Arc didn't realise many things that he thought they're AOK to do (Account porting, The name problem...) but he was wrong and started backing out of it scared of the consequences . 



> To me, Arshes is the self-proclaimed "spokeswoman for Arcturus" and quick to defend him/her/it/whatever freakin gender Arcturus is.
> 
> Nobuyuki is a wannabe "whistle-blower". He was always reporting on revealing in-fighting behind the scenes on FA.
> 
> ...



Amen to that.[/quote]


----------



## TehSean (Aug 2, 2005)

This is an opinion and is probably untrue because it is all based upon assumption.  Suule admitted to me that he does not often, if at all, read the ArtFu forums.  How could someone who admits ignorance provide a legitimate explanation much less a legitimate opinion?  

Realize that Suule openly: doesn't support AF and openly supports FA.  He is biased.  Clearly.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 2, 2005)

TehSean said:
			
		

> This is an opinion and is probably untrue because it is all based upon assumption.  Suule admitted to me that he does not often, if at all, read the ArtFu forums.  How could someone who admits ignorance provide a legitimate explanation much less a legitimate opinion?
> 
> Realize that Suule openly: doesn't support AF and openly supports FA.  He is biased.  Clearly.


TehSean he not beeing  biased as you saided and your doing some big  assumption your self.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 2, 2005)

Might I kindly recommend that you check your replies for spelling errors.  While it really isn't that important, it does make you look either:  Uninterested in the discussion, lazy, or just not-too-bright. 

 It doesn't help your argument, even though you don't have one to begin with.


----------



## Pico (Aug 2, 2005)

keohyena said:
>TehSean he not beeing  biased as you saided and your doing some big  
>assumption your self.

...What?  Suule is indeed being biased because he only fully understands FA's problems and only supports FA, and he doesn't know all the goings-on at AF.  Sean is not really assuming anything because he has talked to Suule about this, and Suule himself said that he does not read the AF forums.  There's nothing wrong with Suule having an opinion on the matter, but people should probably take it with a grain of salt.  And for what it's worth, I know that Sean does read both of the forums.


----------



## Suule (Aug 2, 2005)

TehSean said:
			
		

> This is an opinion and is probably untrue because it is all based upon assumption.  Suule admitted to me that he does not often, if at all, read the ArtFu forums.  How could someone who admits ignorance provide a legitimate explanation much less a legitimate opinion?
> 
> Realize that Suule openly: doesn't support AF and openly supports FA.  He is biased.  Clearly.



Since you're assuming I'm ignorant, know that I kept progress of the FA drama before Arcturus parted their ways with FA, so I based my viewpoint about people that are in AF dev team on that. 

I don't view AF forums but I keep track of FA LJ. Some of the links I can scavange from the friends' section there provide sufficent info. And it happens that some of my friends are better informed of AF recent doings than I and they can point at the recent AF problems or even explain them to me.

So what IF I support FA openly and don't support AF? I said I wanted nothing to do with AF. A few times. I don't troll their LJs. I don't jump on their admins on their forums. I like to point out the recent exploits/problems AF have since people assume it'll be safer and better while currently it seems to have a lot of problems.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, Suule, the Name Drama was blown up by people at FurAffinity, some people at ArtFu and Chmarr and his followers.  While the situation was between Artfu.net and .com, lots of people felt the need to intervene in a situation they themselves couldn't control.  The situation was resolved without a compromise between the two.  Some rumormongers believe Artfu.com only had a problem with it after the admin realized that it was to be run by furries, but this rumor is to be considered completely unfounded.  People focused more on name similarity and their own assumptions of Arcturus' personality rather than the intent of the name, which was not to 'steal users' from the .com site.

  You do realize that we've resolved said Name drama at this point.  While Arcturus wants the new name to be a surprise, has clearly stated already that there is a new name planned and is not going to be ArtFu.  I imagine (don't know when) that the name change will take effect when the site actually launches.

 I am glad that you don't want anything to do with AF, but say you know all about it.  Not that important a point even if it is contradictory.

 Also, I'm unaware of some of the security exploits involved with AF's forums, since the site isn't available yet.  However, if you could point me to these flaws via Private Message, I'd certainly like to hear about them.

Edit:  Bias is a tremendous issue when stating your opinion.  It decides before you even speak which preferences or factors you'll favor over others.
In this case, you'll speak highly of FA and brashly of AF.


----------



## Pico (Aug 2, 2005)

Suule said:
"Since you're assuming I'm ignorant, know that I kept progress of the FA drama before Arcturus parted their ways with FA, so I based my viewpoint about people that are in AF dev team on that. 

I don't view AF forums but I keep track of FA LJ. Some of the links I can scavange from the friends' section there provide sufficent info. And it happens that some of my friends are better informed of AF recent doings than I and they can point at the recent AF problems or even explain them to me.

So what IF I support FA openly and don't support AF? I said I wanted nothing to do with AF. A few times. I don't troll their LJs. I don't jump on their admins on their forums. I like to point out the recent exploits/problems AF have since people assume it'll be safer and better while currently it seems to have a lot of problems."

Hmm...Well a LOT has changed since Arc parted ways with AF, as you probably know.  But the FALJ and your friends obviously won't produce information as valid as the AF forum will; indeed, your friends are probably just as biased as you are (unless, of course, they are AF supporters, which I doubt).

If you want nothing to do with AF, perhaps you should stop talking about it and potentially spreading untrue rumors.  Also, because AF is not coded...there are no exploits to point out.  Yes, it has had some problems, but most have been smoothed out.  You really can't expect the new site to be completely problem free (I mean, just look at FA), but at least they are all making efforts to stop the problems early, before the site is opened to the public.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 3, 2005)

About weather or not the site is called/considered furry or not is kind of irrellivant.  He wants the site to be an ART site for EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO BE THERE... not exclusive to furrs and only furrs.  He doesn't want to drive off potential artists from joining up just because it seems to be exclusively furry.  He's allowing non furry art as well as furry art, especially considering the fact that alot of furry artists do non furry art and alot of non furry artists do furry art.  Why not let both sides showcase both sides of their art?...  That's simply it really.  I for one am glad of it honestly.  As for the site name, the owner of the .com site asked politely and Arc agreed, as well as listening to comments regarding site confusion between the two.  As for keeping the new name secret, he's already researched it and doesn't want to reveal it as yet until it's time to Open the site.  Then everyone will get the new site address and can go there and log in, a sense of Discovery as I said in another post regarding him being secretive.  Don't any of you remember what it's like to "discover" a new site someone mentioned on a forum somewhere, or just stumbling across it as you're surfing along?  It's that whole sense of "Wow!  This is way cool!  Gotta tell my friends about this place..." kind of idea because it's all suddenly new to you, not spoiled by knowing every little thing in advance...  That's what ruins movies for people, the same goes for things like this for alot of people, surprisingly enough...


----------



## keohyena (Aug 4, 2005)

Keeping secret is bad and Name first picked wasn?t Original and what?s ya think he not going try steal anther person idea.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

Would you want your surprises ruined because someone told you all about them?  Like a surprise birthday party or presents at christmas?  I think not, and that's how he's treating this, as fun surprises for users.

Or are you bitching about his "keeping secrets" because you want to steal their ideas for yourself or your best friends?  That is backstabbing and wrong, I assure you.

And as for the name, how do you know he isn't creating something all original?  Hmmm?  You're just assuming that because he's holding back details of the new site, you're proclaiming very loudly that "It's all bad and Arcturus is being a secretive cloak-and-dagger drama-llama asshole!"

Seriously, get over it.  And get over yourself while you're at it.  Arcturus isn't hurting anyone, let alone someone like you who he would care less about anyways because you attack him at the slightest whim.  There's no reason for it.

Very strong suggestion for people like you: Go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from and stay there until you can actually learn to be nice and stop attacking people for no viable reason.

I'm done with you...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 4, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> Keeping secret is bad and Name first picked wasn?t Original and what?s ya think he not going try steal anther person idea.



Instead of making assumptions on here

Why not try asking questions on http://www.livejournal.com/community/artfu_net/5384.html

that was the entire purpose of that entry.

If you decide not to ask them there, and decide to make assumptions, and post them here it doesn't really make you look any better either.

Whenever you point fingers 2 more point back at you.


----------



## Myr (Aug 4, 2005)

MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> Would you want your surprises ruined because someone told you all about them?  Like a surprise birthday party or presents at christmas?  I think not, and that's how he's treating this, as fun surprises for users.
> 
> Or are you bitching about his "keeping secrets" because you want to steal their ideas for yourself or your best friends?  That is backstabbing and wrong, I assure you.
> 
> ...


You really need to calm down. There are some people who don't like surprises. Keohyena appears to be one just as I am. Knowing the facts of what's on the site of what it's called is not the fun part of these gallery systems. The fun part is using it, interacting with it, and forming a community of friends and talents. That's what makes all of these websites fun and drives thousands of people to join up, post their art, and contribute.

You're exaggerating the points Keohyena is making. No one here is playing the "drama-llama asshole" game. You put those words in here and you have individually attempted to escalate things to that. We don't have a multi-page long thread bashing Arc or AF. They're the ones with the long FA/Jheryn-bashing threads ( http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?t=67 ).

And exactly how can ideas be stolen by non-coders, non-admins, and regular users like ourselves? The user base wants to know what is going on. It's the same over on DA. Something happened in their administration and nobody higher up is talking about it. They want to know what's going on same how we want to know what's going on here. It's the same thing. On top of that, these gallery things are all varients of DA. Neither Jheryn nor Arc is doing something completely original. Yes, they may look and operate differently and cater to different art styles and genres, but each site is based on the same foundation that DA established back in 1999.

And a very strong suggestion back at you: Calm down and realize not everyone agrees with you and continue to conduct conversations on this forum in a civil and calm manner. This was completely unnecessary.

If you like secrets, good. If you don't, good. Personally, I feel secrets are redudant because things that don't even work are being covered up. The fun is when I get to use the said features. That's when everything comes together and the site takes off. If I had a choice, I would request a video game-style update on things going on. Post a list of features and provide a couple of screenshots. Make some hype. In the games development I'm involved in that's what we do. We show you screenshots. We tell you features. We update the features. We tell you when it'll be out. We get the attention of the press. Finally, we release the game and then the real fun begins. Don't stomp on excitement with surprises/secrets. Make people want your product.


----------



## C?lian (Aug 4, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> Keeping secret is bad and Name first picked wasn?t Original and what?s ya think he not going try steal anther person idea.



Oh yeah, I can see this now.

"Okay, looks like choosing a name that's already taken is a bad thing.
I guess I will DO IT AGAIN SO PEOPLE WILL HATE ME MUAHAHAHA !!!"

No wait, that's retarded, what were you thinking when you said that Keo ?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 4, 2005)

Aurora: I like you how missed my entry just to respond to her.

That thread is one thread, there are many on this forum that seem to take quite a few punches too.

Again you're free to ask on the journal about AF related manners. I bet you even Preyfar and the admins would appreciate it itoo instead of claiming that you're drama free yet drudging up isses related to our site on this site.

Thanks again.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

> Arshes Nei wrote:
> Instead of making assumptions on here
> Why not try asking questions on 
> http://www.livejournal.com/community/artfu_net/5384.html

Or (for less contentious stuff), even post on the http://forums.artfu.net/index.php board? (But preferably not as "Guest"!).

Am seeing very few people posting on both boards. 
*
IMO, helps to keep informed and makes it a bit easier to get all those apparent biases and perspectives into focus.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

AuroranDragon...

Do note that my point was bassically to say "Stop making assumptions on what you don't know about and stop attacking people because you have a wild hair where the sun don't shine."  So what if Arcturus is keeping certain things quiet.  If you botherd to look at other topics, they're bantering things around like site appearance and some of the features anyways.  It's not all secrets and hush hush.  To be honest with you, I think Arcturus is more concerned with someone here trying to sabotage his ideas and site out of spite because of the falling out between him and Jheryn and people being all "Jheryn is so perfect he's the second coming" kinds of attitude.  Noone is perfect by any degree; not Arcturus, not Jheryn, not you, not me, not anyone...  The main issues that has been brought up on AF regarding Jheryn is his imaturity (aren't we all on occasion), poor decision making (which we all do sometimes), and "greed" (the whole "Jheryn trying to line his own pockets with user donations while refusing to pay his people who are shelling out money to keep his site up and running" issue).  As for Arcturus, he's not really careing what people say about him, he knows the truth of what happened and has already said his peace and is moving on.  Weather you chose to see the validity of any complaint regarding either side is really irrelivant.  The truth speaks for itself.  There's no abject theft going on regarding the site itself and user submissions.  It was already on Arcturus' server to begin with which lists him as half owner of the site anyways, but he's only porting submissions of users who want to be on AF and nothing more.  Everything else is being drawn up from scratch.  Not even watch lists and comments are being transferred.  Only submissions.  It was the accusation of theft that raised my hackles when I know the truth of what's happening, at least on that end.  There have been direct conversations with both Jheryn and Arcturus, and you know what?  Arcturus has been proven in the right on the whole bloody thing.  So, he's starting his own thing seperate from Jheryn.  So what.  There's alot of people who will be staying on both sites and waiting to see for themselves which site is going to be better for their needs.

As an asside, I find it rather humorusly interesting that Jheryn deleted posts and banned Mortain and others for dissagreeing/telling the truth about what was happening regarding the money and the site.  While I don't recall anyone, even Jheryn, getting banned from AF's forum for anything.  Just something to keep in mind when considering the motives on both sides.


----------



## Suule (Aug 4, 2005)

Wait wait wait... owning a server is one. Owning a site is something diffrent. You seem to confuse that. Basicly you don't hold any right to what is kept on the server yet you have to be responsible for it. 

And I'm sorry but porting a database without the people's who are included in that database knowledge is wrong if not considered a violation of the law.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

I say again and apparently I must say it more loudly since you didn't hear it the first several times:  *ARCTURUS IS ONLY PORTING THE SUBMISSIONS OF THE USERS WHO REQUEST TO BE PORTED ONTO AF AND ONLY THE SUBMISSIONS OF THOSE USERS.  NOTHING ELSE IS BEING PORTED TO AF.  PORTINGS ARE BEING DONE ON USER REQUEST/PERMISSION.*  Do you understand now?


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2005)

English is my first language.

I understand.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 4, 2005)

Let's stop fighting about this ok were all on the same side ok. Well i'll take a look at this Art Community myself sometime since I'm still on DA doing artwork but i fear that might change with the Jark issue.


----------



## Myr (Aug 4, 2005)

MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon...
> 
> Do note that my point was bassically to say "Stop making assumptions on what you don't know about and stop attacking people because you have a wild hair where the sun don't shine."  So what if Arcturus is keeping certain things quiet.  If you botherd to look at other topics, they're bantering things around like site appearance and some of the features anyways.  It's not all secrets and hush hush.  To be honest with you, I think Arcturus is more concerned with someone here trying to sabotage his ideas and site out of spite because of the falling out between him and Jheryn and people being all "Jheryn is so perfect he's the second coming" kinds of attitude.  Noone is perfect by any degree; not Arcturus, not Jheryn, not you, not me, not anyone...  The main issues that has been brought up on AF regarding Jheryn is his imaturity (aren't we all on occasion), poor decision making (which we all do sometimes), and "greed" (the whole "Jheryn trying to line his own pockets with user donations while refusing to pay his people who are shelling out money to keep his site up and running" issue).  As for Arcturus, he's not really careing what people say about him, he knows the truth of what happened and has already said his peace and is moving on.  Weather you chose to see the validity of any complaint regarding either side is really irrelivant.  The truth speaks for itself.  There's no abject theft going on regarding the site itself and user submissions.  It was already on Arcturus' server to begin with which lists him as half owner of the site anyways, but he's only porting submissions of users who want to be on AF and nothing more.  Everything else is being drawn up from scratch.  Not even watch lists and comments are being transferred.  Only submissions.  It was the accusation of theft that raised my hackles when I know the truth of what's happening, at least on that end.  There have been direct conversations with both Jheryn and Arcturus, and you know what?  Arcturus has been proven in the right on the whole bloody thing.  So, he's starting his own thing seperate from Jheryn.  So what.  There's alot of people who will be staying on both sites and waiting to see for themselves which site is going to be better for their needs.
> 
> As an asside, I find it rather humorusly interesting that Jheryn deleted posts and banned Mortain and others for dissagreeing/telling the truth about what was happening regarding the money and the site.  While I don't recall anyone, even Jheryn, getting banned from AF's forum for anything.  Just something to keep in mind when considering the motives on both sides.


I can't keep track of all the things going on. It just makes me sick trying to keep up with all the FA/AF and now DA stuff. There's so many sites, users, and stories to read, and bad decision making is spreading like wildfire. You make some good points. Very well then. I've had my own message board to admin and gallery system since long before FA went up. I will cease posting since I'm being unhelpful and wasting my time.

Hopefully somebody's site comes up soon. I wanted to get involved, and this is not the way to do it or make things better.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 5, 2005)

> Instead of making assumptions on here
> 
> If you decide not to ask them there, and decide to make assumptions, and post them here it doesn't really make you look any better either.
> 
> Whenever you point fingers 2 more point back at you.


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arshes Nei Like going ask bunch know nothing can't get there stories straight.
You posting here doesn?t help your story that arc so freaking great.
It makes look like Troll because always defending someone can't get there story right.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 5, 2005)

Stop it! All of you! You're acting like children and it isn't funny!

Why don't you just agree to disagree and leave it at that?



I don't care who did what or who said what or whether you prefer FA or AF.

I'm probably speaking for most people on both sites:

[Image removed]


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Stop it! All of you! You're acting like children and it isn't funny!


No image macros, please.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> WHPellic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. My bad.


----------



## Urbskie (Aug 5, 2005)

*name battle*

arc just needs to give up on the name issue already. how can you win against a site that had clearly owned the name before he did..im starting to get the impression that Arc is just a powerhungry bastard and i wouldnt be surprised if he and the DA admins were cohorts...flame me all you want..i got plenty more where this came from *growls*


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				Urbskie said:
			
		

> arc just needs to give up on the name issue already.


Heya.... Has already done so, per the "A NEW NAME! - (No longer using ArtFU)" thread; http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?t=114

"ArtFu" is still being used until the AF/?? site launch, though, which probably explains why so many people think the issue hasn't been resolved...
*
Chris Sawyer was the latest person to walk straight into that wall ();
http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?t=145
http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?p=2870&highlight=#2870


p.s. 





			
				Urbskie said:
			
		

> i wouldnt be surprised if he and the DA admins were cohorts...


ArshesNei is a dA Beta Tester, and of course Arc is on very good terms with CC and Spencer from SA. Wouldn't read anything into that, though...


----------



## keohyena (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Urbskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cold heart to do to person did make validpoint and got shoot becease  the think should be dead.
That bad way to handle stuff like in my eyes.
the now put status bar after so many furs  bitching at them.
the are moving slow and kind seem  in disorderly way of think.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				keohyena said:
			
		

> Thats cold heart to do to person did make validpoint and got shoot becease  the think should be dead.
> That bad way to handle stuff like in my eyes.
> the now put status bar after so many furs  bitching at them.
> the are moving slow and kind seem  in disorderly way of think.


I'm going to have to side with Art Plz in that the issue was, at that point, dead.  It may have been easier (and politer) to respond with "This issue has been resolved, there is no need to further drag it out." than simply "Dead issue" but... if the matter was resolved and made public, it does hit the point where it's "beating a dead horse".

This matter was resolved almost two weeks ago. Also, there's little reason in dragging Art Plz forum issues to the Fur Affinity boards unless it directly concerns us.


----------



## C?lian (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				keohyena said:
			
		

> Thats cold heart to do to person did make validpoint and got shoot becease  the think should be dead.
> That bad way to handle stuff like in my eyes.
> the now put status bar after so many furs  bitching at them.
> the are moving slow and kind seem  in disorderly way of think.



In order :

No it isn't, the point wasn't valid anymore when it was posted.

Noted.

Bitching ? Many 'furs' ? I only see a single person suggesting it in a thread. And you seem to have missed that the statusbar is a joke.

You don't have access to the devs' forum part so I don't see how you have any idea of their progress.

Wait, what is this topic ? Did you /really/ have to bump it ?

EDIT : 

Preyfar beat me to it.

*raises fist in anger* CURSE YOU PREYFAR !!1!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				C?lian said:
			
		

> Preyfar beat me to it.
> 
> *raises fist in anger* CURSE YOU PREYFAR !!1!


I did it JUST to spite you.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> C?lian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sadist.  :lol:


----------



## C?lian (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> C?lian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes you a troll.

So you have to ban yourself. That is the Law.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				C?lian said:
			
		

> That makes you a troll.
> 
> So you have to ban yourself. That is the Law.


I get off with a warning first, so sayeth the Sayer of the Law.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: name battle*



			
				C?lian said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Define "troll".  :lol:


----------



## furry (Aug 18, 2005)

A person who posts stuff just to spite people and make them fume, to me, is a troll.

I'm C?lian btw.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 18, 2005)

*Getting this off my chest...*

Okay...here goes...for the love of God or any god-like figure, c'mon! I'm sure there's not one person here that doesn't have friends on the "other side"...Aren't we all part of the same fandom in some way shape or form? I hear words like "rival" and one thing goes through my mind: We're on the verge of a friggen furry civil war! 

I may or may not be speaking the thoughts of anyone else, all I know is that I'm speaking for me.  Jeez, Fur Affinity or Art Plz, either one, I just want somewhere to call "home" and enjoy the work and casual correspondance with my favorite artists. 

All of the "drama" and "blame games" just need to stop. It's useless, fruitless, and ultimately just kills all of the excitement derived from knowing that sooner or later, everything will be back up and running. 

C'mon people! BE HAPPY DAMMIT!

Okay, I'm done now...my rant is complete...I feel much better...thank you for your time

*bows and exits stage right*


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting this off my chest...*



			
				TyelleNiko said:
			
		

> All of the "drama" and "blame games" just need to stop.


Surprisingly, most of it has stopped. For which I am quite thankful for.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 18, 2005)

*Meh*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> TyelleNiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah well, 'tis my first time actually posting after a month or so of reading stuff...lotta pent up hostilities that needed venting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

*http://www.furpawz.net/fa/viewtopic.php?t=110*


----------



## TORA (Aug 19, 2005)

::agrees with Cactuar::


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay here go's I am going to have my say I am not on any side in this but I was involved in a civil war naming no names elsewhere. I lost friends trying to stay neutral and I also lost a whole load of respect from people. You can be on both sides of the field but you MUST stay out of the flame war.

I am talking from bitter experience I damn near lost everything I had on line and almost became an emotional wreck. I was bursting into tears at the computer keyboard as one by one I lost my on line friends. Sounds dramatic well it was. You do NOT bash or flame anybody else in a forum chat. You do not have the facts and if you claim that you do then you are a fool. Nobody tells you like it is all the time and nobody is going to say that every shitty thing is their fault. 

There has been a parting of the ways between the two sides of the admin that was Fur Affinity. These things happen and so let us part amicably and stay friends with each other. There ain't a lot of furries in the world and to schism off into factions will just make us a whole lot more lonely. I loved Fur Affinity I had somewhere I could post all my writings and even my crappy attempts at drawing. It will return and stronger than before. 

Trolling, Flaming and Bashing do absolutely nothing and make no sense. They only make us seem to be petty mean spirited humans which thankfully most of us ain't. Human I mean...that is all I wished to say.[/b]


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

I already said that, Durrr, shut up and make a new topic! >.>


----------



## Suule (Aug 19, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> Okay here go's I am going to have my say I am not on any side in this but I was involved in a civil war naming no names elsewhere. I lost friends trying to stay neutral and I also lost a whole load of respect from people. You can be on both sides of the field but you MUST stay out of the flame war.



(I keep thoughts about how it affected me to myself)



> I am talking from bitter experience I damn near lost everything I had on line and almost became an emotional wreck. I was bursting into tears at the computer keyboard as one by one I lost my on line friends. Sounds dramatic well it was. You do NOT bash or flame anybody else in a forum chat. You do not have the facts and if you claim that you do then you are a fool. Nobody tells you like it is all the time and nobody is going to say that every shitty thing is their fault.



People won't admit to their mistakes even when you prove them wrong. 



> There has been a parting of the ways between the two sides of the admin that was Fur Affinity. These things happen and so let us part amicably and stay friends with each other. There ain't a lot of furries in the world and to schism off into factions will just make us a whole lot more lonely. I loved Fur Affinity I had somewhere I could post all my writings and even my crappy attempts at drawing. It will return and stronger than before.



Furs love forming new groups and factions to fight off other factions and groups. Slowly it starts to look like Polish Parliment.



> Trolling, Flaming and Bashing do absolutely nothing and make no sense. They only make us seem to be petty mean spirited humans which thankfully most of us ain't. Human I mean...that is all I wished to say.



Trolling, bashing and flamming is a hobby for some... sadly.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 19, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> People won't admit to their mistakes even when you prove them wrong.


Simply put: that's because people are justified in their own actions, and they more than likely don't see "right and wrong" the same way you do. It's hard to convince people that they're "wrong".


----------



## Suule (Aug 19, 2005)

Facing the fact that you made something bad, admitting to it and saying you're sorry makes you a better man. :3


----------



## TORA (Aug 19, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Facing the fact that you made something bad, admitting to it and saying you're sorry makes you a better man. :3



"True dat," as I heard from a friend of mine in the past.


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 19, 2005)

We need to have a big ol' icecream social after all of this is through.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 20, 2005)

TyelleNiko said:
			
		

> We need to have a big ol' icecream social after all of this is through.



Or a sing-along around a campfire! With smores!


----------



## Stallion (Aug 20, 2005)

Mmmm, smores...


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 20, 2005)

How about an ice cream social around a camp fire with s'mores with singing strippers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Only if I can make the 'cream' part X3

mmmm... smores indeed... *nibbles a stallion and sings a random campfire song that none of you know!*


----------

